# The Perfect Man and Woman



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

My son sent me this.....hahaha!

*The PERFECT Man and Woman*

http://www.flashfunpages.com/couple.swf


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Very cute. I just sent it on, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Very cute. Hahaha!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------

